# Scroll saw for model making



## Barney825 (18 Apr 2016)

Hi there, new to the forum so appreciate any help!

I'm looking at investing in a Hegner scroll saw for model making and wondered whether the multicut 1V would be adequate for cutting hardwood around 40mm - I know Hegner says it has a max depth of 50mm but I'd like to get some real world user experience/feedback before paying big bucks. Is the saw worth it? Would upgrading to the 2S be overkill? 

I know it's an expensive saw to start with but I'd rather have a tool that is a pleasure to use and I can service myself if need be.

Any advice about this saw would be great, thank you!


----------



## scrimper (18 Apr 2016)

Difficult question to answer, for general model making either of these saws would do the job, but to be honest so would many of the cheaper saws made by other companies.

You will find either of these saws a delight to use and they are built to last, basically you can just take them out of the box and start using unlike some other saws where you need to spend time fettling them to get them to work properly. As far as maintenance is concerned you can forget it because apart from the odd drop of oil these machines are so reliable you are unlikely to have problems.

The longer throat length of the 2s is a distinct advantage and I often find myself having to alter my cut direction because even the 2s is not long enough to cope with some longer work-pieces. 

I don't see any reason that the cheaper saw won't cope with the depth of cut any more than the bigger version but personally I would buy the 2s version every-time. One advantage with Hegner saws is if you decide you are not into scroll-sawing or have to sell the machine you will have no trouble selling it for a decent price and the 2s will sell better than the 1v.

Hegner saws are IMHO overpriced but they are (again IMHO) the Rolls-Royce of scroll saws and after a while you will forget how much you paid and feel good every time you use the saw whereas with some cheaper competitors you will often wish you had bought the Hegner instead!

I bought my Hegner 2s variable over 17 years ago and it still delights me every time I use it and I do use it practically every day for fretwork and general woodworking, my eight year old grandson is also now a regular user of the saw and is getting really competent at cutting designs out.

You might also like to take a look at the Axminster Hegner clone saw which is much more reasonably priced than the Hegner and looks practically the same.


----------



## Barney825 (18 Apr 2016)

Thank you for the swift reply, all very helpful info and feedback! 

From what I've heard the 2S sounds brilliant, for my use I wouldn't really use the long throat so would like to get away with the smaller saw if possible to save money. Alternatively I saw a second hand 2S for £270 on eBay (20 yr old) which could fit the bill? (Sorry I wasn't allowed to post a link).

Would be great if someone who owns a Hegner M1V could comment about how it handles thick hardwoods?

Thanks again (homer)


----------



## Claymore (18 Apr 2016)

I can confirm the Axminster Hegner clone will cut thick hardwood no problem (I have one) and I would think the Hegner will easily do too.


----------



## Barney825 (18 Apr 2016)

Great, thank you both. 

If anyone else has any experience cutting thick wood with the M1V that would be appreciated. 

Also any thoughts on the 2nd hand single speed 2S I mentioned on eBay? Or would a new saw be more advisable?


----------



## AJB Temple (18 Apr 2016)

The eBay saw is £270 plus £16 postage, plus at least £25 for missing parts versus about £800 for a new, guaranteed and variable speed Hegner 2. Probably worth an eBay punt if someone does not snap it up on buy it now.


----------



## Barney825 (18 Apr 2016)

Cheers, answers really helpful everyone. Definitely considering that 2nd hand 2S.

Again if anyone with experience with the Hegner m1 can tell me how it handles thick (40-50mm) hardwood that would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## Woodchips2 (18 Apr 2016)

I had a Hegner Multicut 1 and it would cut 2" hardwood without a problem. You need to get the right blade for the different thicknesses of wood and let the saw do the work or you'll snap the blade if you force it.

Regards Keith


----------



## Barney825 (18 Apr 2016)

Thanks Keith, that's reassuring to know the saw can handle it. Will look into what saw blades to use.

Looks like the multicut 1 is the one for me!

Cheers,
B


----------



## scrimper (19 Apr 2016)

I am quite sure you will be delighted with any Hegner you buy whether it be new or second-hand. 
You seem concerned as to whether the smaller saw will cut the thicker hard wood but as far as I am aware they both have the same motor and as the bigger one will cut thick hardwood I see no reason why the smaller one won't either!


----------

